# 2008 Milestones in Church History



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/400th-anniversary-nadere-reformatie-33523/

March 22 (1758) -- 250th Anniversary of the death of Jonathan Edwards, American Congregationalist
April 7 (1658) -- 350th Birthday of James Fontaine, French Huguenot (my ancestor  )
June 6 (1708) -- 300th Anniversary of the death of Edward Veal, English Puritan
July 14 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Thomas Smyth, American Presbyterian
August (1588) -- 420th Anniversary of the Defeat of the Spanish Armada
August 1 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Octavius Winslow, English Baptist
August 9 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of James A. Wylie, Scottish Presbyterian
September 3 (1658) -- 350th Anniversary of the death of Oliver Cromwell, English Statesman
October 3 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of James Begg, Scottish Presbyterian
October 22 (1708) -- 300th Anniversary of the death of Herman Witsius, Dutch Puritan
December 3 (1658) -- 350th Birthday of Abraham Hellenbroek, Dutch Puritan
December 9 (1608) -- 400th Birthday of John Milton, English Poet
December 11 (1658) -- 350th Anniversary of the death of Robert Harris, English Puritan
December 19 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Horatius Bonar, Scottish Presbyterian


----------



## Devin (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow. Lots of big names. Of course, their lives were only great due to the grace given by God.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 22, 2008)

How do you come up with this stuff???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2008)

Devin said:


> Wow. Lots of big names. Of course, their lives were only great due to the grace given by God.







danmpem said:


> How do you come up with this stuff???



I spent several years preparing a calendar of Reformed, Protestant historical events. It is an ongoing project, in fact, but I use it to keep track of such things for my own reference (I am a church history geek), and thought I would share some highlights for this year.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 22, 2008)

You forgot one. 

20th Anniversary of the conversion of R. Andrew Myers from the Baha'i Faith to Christ in 1988. He did languish in error until 1991, however.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 22, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> You forgot one.
> 
> 20th Anniversary of the conversion of R. Andrew Myers from the Baha'i Faith to Christ in 1988. He did languish in error until 1991, however.



It's nothing that ranks with these historical events, but thanks for the kind words, dear brother! Truly God is good, so good to have adopted a wretched sinner like me into his family. 

Louez le Dieu des cieux, Car sa miséricorde dure à toujours!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is one that I missed but caught just in time:

June 25 (1658) -- 350th Anniversary of the death of James Durham, Scottish Presbyterian

And another:

May 24 (1658) -- 350th Birthday of Timothy Rogers, English Puritan


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 25, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/400th-anniversary-nadere-reformatie-33523/
> 
> March 22 (1758) -- 250th Anniversary of the death of Jonathan Edwards, American Congregationalist
> April 7 (1658) -- 350th Birthday of James Fontaine, French Huguenot (my ancestor  )
> ...



And to think, these guys could all still be living if we were in the days before the flood!


----------



## danmpem (Jun 25, 2008)

ChristopherPaul said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/400th-anniversary-nadere-reformatie-33523/
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 25, 2008)

Some extracts from _Heaven Upon Earth_ (1685) by James Durham in honor of the 350th anniversary of his death today:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f36/erring-conscience-james-durham-33456/


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 25, 2008)

That would be AAAAAAAAAAAAAAWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



(that's me drinking and chattin it up wiff mah homie Willie Tee)

Adam







ChristopherPaul said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/400th-anniversary-nadere-reformatie-33523/
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 14, 2008)

July 14 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Thomas Smyth, American Presbyterian


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2008)

August 1 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Octavius Winslow, English Baptist


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 9, 2008)

August 9 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of James A. Wylie, Scottish Presbyterian


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

September 3 (1658) -- 350th Anniversary of the death of Oliver Cromwell, English Statesman


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2008)

October 3 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of James Begg, Scottish Presbyterian


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2008)

October 13 (1858) -- 150th anniversary of the death of John Brown of Edinburgh (grandson of John Brown of Haddington, and noted Biblical expositor)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 16, 2008)

October 16 (1758) -- 250th Birthday of Noah Webster, American lexicographer


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 21, 2008)

October 22 (1708) -- 300th Anniversary of the death of Herman Witsius, Dutch Puritan


----------



## Grymir (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't forget - 

2008 The Year Timothy Johnson Joined The PuritanBoard!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 7, 2008)

November 5 (1758) -- 250th Anniversary of the death of Hans Egede, the "Apostle of Greenland"

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 05:31:13 EST-----

December 3 (1658) -- 350th Birthday of Abraham Hellenbroek, Dutch Puritan 

-----Added 12/7/2008 at 03:43:28 EST-----

November 15, 1658 -- Although belatedly, I wanted to highlight the 350th anniversary of the death of Jacobus Revius, Dutch Calvinist. A Counter-Remonstrant , he worked on Old Testament portions of the translation of the _Statenvertaling_, published a 1640 revised edition of the Dathenus metrical psalter, wrote poetry, engaged the Cartesians of his day, and distinguished himself as a scholar, and a Christian.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Dec 7, 2008)

A couple more for you:

350th Anniversary of the death of Obadiah Sedgwick
400th Birthday of Thomas Cobbet

I guess it doesn't help your calendar much if you don't have the exact dates, huh? Oh well...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

Pilgrim72 said:


> A couple more for you:
> 
> 350th Anniversary of the death of Obadiah Sedgwick
> 400th Birthday of Thomas Cobbet
> ...



Even without exact dates, I am very grateful for these reminders. Thanks so much, brother! 

-----Added 12/8/2008 at 07:01:58 EST-----

December 9 (1608) -- 400th Birthday of John Milton, English Poet

Milton 400 - John Milton 400th Anniversary Celebrations
Milton Quatercentenary (John Milton 400th Anniversary)- Milton 2008 events
Celebrating John Milton's 400th Birthday | Newsweek Books | Newsweek.com
Wired Campus: Celebrate Milton's 400th With a Visit to the Milton Reading Room - Chronicle.com

-----Added 12/11/2008 at 07:09:48 EST-----

December 11 (1658) -- 350th Anniversary of the death of Robert Harris, English Puritan


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Louez le Dieu des cieux, Car sa miséricorde dure à toujours!



Andrew, help us out with the translation. I am thinking:

"Praise be to the God of the heavens, his mercy endures forever."

How did I do?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

Tim said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Louez le Dieu des cieux, Car sa miséricorde dure à toujours!
> ...



 Excellent. It comes from Ps. 136.26 (Segond). KJV: O give thanks unto the God of heaven: for his mercy endureth for ever.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 11, 2008)

Very nicely done, but one of my favorites (coming hard on the heels of William of Orange being declared an outlaw) was this:

1568, February 16, A sentence of the Holy Office condemned all the inhabitants of the Netherlands to death as heretics. From this universal doom only a few persons, especially named, were acquitted.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2008)

A day late: December 19 (1808) -- 200th Birthday of Horatius Bonar, Scottish Presbyterian


----------

